# Brand New Becker Mexico 7948 & Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT F/S



## sally12 (Aug 14, 2016)

T MOBILE MART LIMITED is one of the leading supplier of high-end products to customers, we deal primarily in genuine and brand new electronics, all items are sourced directly from the manufacturers and carry the manufacturer’s warranty.
We ship 100% of our orders the same business day.
We specialize in a wide range of products such as laptops, mobile
phones, plasma & lcd tv, mp3 & mp4 players, video games console,
digital cameras, CAR AUDIO & VIDEO (Etc) at cheap & affordable prices.


Hours of operation:
Monday – Thursday 8:00am – 9:00pm EST
Friday 9:00am – 8:00pm EST
Saturday 9:00am – 6:00pm EST.

Reasons why you need to buy from us.

1)100% Customer satisfaction
2)Quality Products
3)Fast and safe Delivery
4)Wholesale prices
5)Complete accessories (Well packed and sealed in original manufacturer box)
6)Brand new (original manufacturer) box - no copies
7)100% full refund and return policy

Registered powered forum
ORDER INFORMATION :
Minimum Order : 3-20 units
Shipping Method : FedEx/DHL and UPS.
Delivery Time :48 Hours Delivery To Your Door Step.


All orders are processed and shipped within 24 hours.

Required Information:

Your Full Shipping Address.
Your Contact Telephone Number.


AVAILABLE PRODUCTS

CAR AUDIO & VIDEO.....

Becker Mexico 7948......$1,100
Becker Mexico 7942....$1,000


Pioneer AVIC Z130BT.....$900
Pioneer AVIC-X710BT........$500
Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD.....$4000

Alpine IVA-D105...$350
Alpine IVA-D310 7 LCD monitor...$330
Alpine IVA-W205....$350


Clarion NX700..........$550
Clarion VX709 + Clarion NP509 Package.......$580
Clarion NZ409 (NZ-409)......$400

SoundTouch® 520 home theater system.......$1,000
Lifestyle® SoundTouch® 525 entertainment system...$2,000

F/S DENON SL-7D Direct Drive Turntable Stereo Turntable Made in Japan
...$1800

VPI - Classic 4 Turntable -Piano Black.: 2,000 euro

Contact Person: Jamma Roger

BBM:5C355797

[email protected]


SERIOUS BUYER SHOULD CONTACT US NOW FOR PURCHASE & INQUIRY

Powered by t mobile mart ltd


----------

